# This is Great Take a look if you are a parent of little kids



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My wife shared this with me tonight and my 4 year-old daughter was glued to the computer.

Click the link below, and you will be able to make a personalized message to your child from Santa. He says your kid's name and even has a picture of him / her. It was really neat seeing how excited it made my daughter.

Hope your kids like it too!

http://www.portablenorthpole.com/prepare-a-message


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: This is Great Take a look if you are a parent of little*

That's cool, has stuff for grand parents too.


----------

